# eagle bits



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

bought a eagle panel raiser 3 1/2 ogee off ebay other day, didn't know that whiteside makes eagle router bits it looked same as whiteside but no ID but a number, then found it under eagle then found out whiteside makes bits for them WOW LEARN SOMETHIN every day, whiteside and now eagle are my favorites it cuts same as a whiteside smooth as silk, what do you guys think?:wacko:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sometime when I get a reason the I will have to buy some 'Whiteside Bits' and see what they cut like, Mike is a believer and there are so many good comments about the cutters that I will have to have a look at some of them. N


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

they are the most well balanced smoothest cutting bit I ever used , you can just feel the difference when you turn on the router, and they are priced good for what they are, buy one and you will be a fan, they are just superb, have a good day make some dust


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eagle sells both US made bits and off shore made bits. There is a world of difference between them.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Eagle sells both US made bits and off shore made bits. There is a world of difference between them.


Mike are you saying that all the Whiteside Bits are US made and some of the Eagle bits are imported. N


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

How do you know which one you are getting Mike?


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

All I know is Popular Woodworking had a bit test and rated Whiteside and Eagle Bits both at #1. That's a good enough endorsement or me.


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

Whiteside only makes the best quality line of bits that Eagle sells. I was talking to Todd at Whiteside about making a custom bit to a design I wanted, and he told me they made one pretty close to that for Eagle America. It wasn't exactly what I had designed, but it was close enough. He could have sold me a $250 bit, but instead I got it for less than 75 from Eagle.


----------

